# New LDG - Getting Goats Used to her



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

So, after the donkey disaster (for those who missed that post, our donkey charged at and injured a doeling), we have been without a guard animal for a while. The pasture is fairly close to the house, so we haven't had any problems with predators so far. However, DH saw a coyote cross the street somewhat close to the sheep pasture, which made me very nervous. I called the guy who we bought the sheep from since he breeds Great Pyrenees because he runs several hundred head of sheep and Boer goats. He didn't have any dogs, but referred us to a retired guy who got rid of his sheep and had a GP girl who needed a home. He said she was really good with kids, but still loved her job as a LGD, both of which are important to us. We went to visit her and she instantly fell in love with our 3 y.o. daughter, so we brought her home. Her name is Daisy Mae, and she is about 3 herself. When she saw our sheep, she wanted to instantly go in the pasture with them, but my goats are TERRIFIED, which I understand as she weighs about as much as my largest doe. Daisy has never seen goats before, so she wasn't about to introduce herself either. For now, we have her in our fenced yard where she can see the sheep and goats. What is the best way to get her used to my goats? This is my first experience with a LGD.


----------



## NorCalChicks (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats on your new girl! We have a Daisy too - however she's just a cantankerous old Pug!
I have no advice to give (sorry) but hope the transition all goes they way you want!


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

I would pen the dog up in an area with the goats set up in such a way that the goats need to eat and drink near the dog. You might have to start with the food and water farther away and as they get adjusted to the dog being there move it closer and closer. If you grain them, actually even if you don't, you could set grain pans up near the dog's pen and feed them something they are especially fond of to help them get over their concern a bit faster.

We had a bad situation a few years ago with a couple of ASD rescue Akbash that were fine with our sheep but attacked our llama and would have killed her had we not been there to save her. She was nervous around all dogs, in spite of having been out with LGD before, for a long while but she did get over it after a fashion. I think your best bet is limiting the dogs movement for a while until the goats understand that it isn't a threat. Our goats and sheep now run towards the dogs if they start to bark at something because they realize the dog is there to keep them safe.


----------

